# Sophie Kinsella - I'm Addicted



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

SiL gave my Confessions of a Shopaholic book to read... and OMG im addicted!!

Just finished it and awaiting the next one Shopaholic goes Abroad to be delivered. I'm dying for it to get here and find out what happens with Becky and Luke!! 

Anyone else reading/read her books...

.... Heard the film isn't anything like the book, but still going to watch it -wonder if hubby's up for watching it with me   

lol.. he came to watch Bride Wars with me the other month, thankfully there was quite a few other partners there as well... 
ha!!

x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I love her books too.  First one I read was the undomesticated goddess, which was fab, I've just read Remember Me?  which was equally as fab.  I've just started the confessions of a shopaholic and am loving it and have 'Can you keep a secret' to read too... I'm sure I'll be working my way through the shopaholic series though and definately want to go and see the film.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep got all of um ....love them .....XXX v addictive !!


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes also got them all
read them all

try celia aherne and sinead moriaty as well....... similar
sarah


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

OH yeah I've read all of Sinead Moriaty's books, was trying to think of her to recommend... Fab!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

0604 said:


> Yes also got them all
> read them all
> 
> try celia aherne and sinead moriaty as well....... similar
> sarah


Ohhh thanks... its been a long time since a read a really good book! Will definitely look at the other authors afterwards!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i've read all her books and love them all 
can't wait to see the movie too xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

yep read then all. DH is a closet fan too  My fave is Can you keep a secret? So funny


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

mazv said:


> DH is a closet fan too


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I read them all, and am addicted  . When I asked the bookshop when her next book was due and was told Feb I was so excited. When I realised it was her first book reedited with new name and new cover to promote her film I was so disappointed  
I don't think I will go and see the film. very different, and I heard it was not excellent.
Can't wait for her next book though! 

Future Mummy


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Another addict here - read them all and seen the film - the worrying thing is think I like them so much because I'm a bit of a shopaholic myself  

Luv
Gail x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I love her books, im currently reading shopaholic and sister. I have read the undomseticated godess and i have Remember Me still to read but i will read that after i finish the shoaholic books, ive got shopaholic and baby still to read. I really enjoyed the film although i was disapointed how they had changed things etc


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh I love Sophie Kinsella - just finished remember me! if anyone wants it then PM me and Il send it! 

My very favorite is Marianne Keyes - shes fab! The ones with all the Walsh sisters in like Watermelon are unreal especially Is Anybody out There.... I just want her to crack on and right about the last sister Helen Walsh!!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Books arrived!! 

Shopaholic Abroad... off have a glass of rose and start reading it. Hubby's at footy tonight so no interuptions


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there a sequence to the marianne keyes books then? I was planning on trying these books once i get finished my big pile of books that are in the spare room, i just keep adding to the pile lol


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

There is a sort of series in some of the Marianne Keyes books about the Walsh family - there are four daughters and so far she has written about 3 of them - there is just helen Walsh to be written about! Im really hoping she does it! They are amazing! They all kind of tie in together so the forst one is Watermelon and that one is about Claire Walsh and then you might read Is anbody out there about Anna Walsh and there are really subtle story lines about Claire Walsh in it that wernt included in the one about her! they are really really good!


----------

